
Hard Eyeing the Evil Eye - Roccan
https://quariety.com/2018/05/03/hard-eyeing-the-evil-eye/
======
noemit
This is a great post. Evil eye is part of my culture (listed in your article)
and I have a lot of evil eye jewelry. I have always believed it makes people
step their game up because it makes them feel like they are being watched.

I think the use of the evil eye is a bit mis-translated when Anglo-
Saxons/Americans try to explain it. The purpose is to protect yourself from
greed, jealousy, and other emotions that may trigger someone to hurt you. It's
present on jewelry because gold jewelry can cause jealousy. The eye distracts
from the fact that I'm wearing several thousands of dollars worth of solid
gold. Viewers remember the eye, not other things. This helps you blend in, be
forgotten and avoid trouble. The evil eye replaces your own eyes - so they
don't gaze at you and see your vulnerabilities. They also don't gaze at your
wealth, or luck. (Wealth and luck are invitations for trouble.)

At least, this is how it is understood in my culture. Another reason why we
somewhat hide our wealth and don't believe in being flashy.

